# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مجلة الأغانى

## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*مجلة الأغانى 

بعض الأغنيات التى كتبتها فى لحظات معينة :: شجعنى على انشاء الموضوع الدكتور جمال مرسى عندما نشر ( انا لك على طول خليك ليا ) .. من يريد المشاركة فليتفضل .. سواء بأغان من تأليفه أو من الأغانى الجميلة التى قدمت فى الزمن الجميل أو غير الجميل المهم المستوى الرائع ..

شكرا لكم 

( نصيحة  : لاتنشر أغانى غير مسجلة لكيلا يسرقها أولا د الحلال )*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*دوبينى فى لون عيونك


دوبينى فى لون عيونك
واحرقينى بنار جنونك
مهما يحصلى معاكى
مش حاعيش ابداً بدونك
قرّبى منى تعالى
جرّبى صدق انفعالى

******
نفسى اعرف خايفه ليه؟
خايفه منى ولا ايه ؟
ولا حاسّه
إن لسه
الحكايه ناقصه همسه
ولا حاجه مش فى بالك
رغم انك كل بالى
قربى منى تعالى
جربى صدق انفعالى

******
لو تعومى فى بحر حبّى
لو تعيشى جوه قلبى
لو تحسى
إن همسى
غنوة ليكى جوّه نفسى
يبقى حبى جوه بالك
زى مانتى ساكنه بالى
قربى منى تعالى
جربى صدق انفعالى
ّ*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*مايهمنيش

تنسانى ماتنسانيش   مايهمنيش
إبعد     وروح وعيش
وسيبنى اعيش

دوّب فى قلب جديد…
واهرب لوهم بعيد
ولو حاتبقى سعيد …
 أو مش حاتبقى سعيد
مايهمنيش

إرمى شباك الهوى…
 فى بحر أيامك
وصيد لقلبك دوا…
او صيدله اوهامك… مايهمنيش




مهما حصلّك …
مايهمنيش
مهما جرالك …… 
مايهمنيش
لو قلب مال لك …… مايهمنيش 
أو قلب سابك …… مايهمنيش

أنا ناويه أبعد
واروح ماجيش
فى دنيا تانيه
أنا ناويه اعيش


كلمات
زكريا أمان

ألحان
أحمد ابورحاب*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*ولا انت مش ناوى
كلمات احمد سعد الدين

باحلم بحلم كبير
انا وانت فيه بنطير
فى جنة الأحلام
وحلاوة الأيام
وترفرف الأفراح	
بألف ألف جناح
	ولا انت مش ناوى؟

باحلم بأصغر عش
مفروش بأبسط فرش
ويتملى بأولاد
فاهمنى انت ياواد
مسكون بأحلى حنان
واحس فيه بأمان
ولا انت مش ناوى؟

خد بالك ان انا بنت
ومهما قلت وعدت
حايقولولى عيب
لازم انت اللى تقول
اصلك تطول وتنول
وتبقى اغلى حبيب
	ولا انت مش ناوى؟*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*البنّوته
زكريا أمان

البنوته
احلى مافيها مش حلاوتها
احلى مافيها جمال شقاوتها
لما يشاغب طرف عينيها
أو شعرها يرقص حواليها
			بتحصل حاجــــــــه

البنوته 
البنوته كما العفريته
ولذيذه زى الشكاليته
لما الشمس تغيب فى خدودها
لما الليل يسهر فى عيونها
تلقى البدر ينام فى عيونها
وضي الفجر يصحّى ورودها
			وتحصل حاجــــــــه

البنوته
البنوته دى جايه منين
م الدنيادى ولا منين
مش م الشمس ومش م البدر
اصلها احلى من الاتنين
جايه ضرورى من الأحلام
جايه عشان تصحى الأيام
			وتحصل حاجــــــــه*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*فين أراضِيك
كلمات : أحمد أبورحاب


بتقوللى غايبه ليه
هو انت حد لاقيك ؟
مش فاهمه تقصد ايه
ولا عارفه فين اراضيك

انا قلبى يستاهل
عشان بيتحايل
واليك هواه مايل
ياللى انت مش سائل
وتقوللى غايبه ليه
هو انت حد لاقيك ؟
مش فاهمه تقصد ايه
ولا عارفه فين اراضيك

باسهر لحد الفجر
وِاسأل شعاع البدر
حايضيع معاك العمر
ويضيع عليك الصبر
وتقوللى غايبه ليه
هو انت حد لاقيك ؟
مش فاهمه تقصد ايه
ولا عارفه فين اراضيك*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*لما كنا صغيرينعلاء حسن فواز


زمان .. لما كنا صغيّرين
كان الهوى غنوة حنين
كانت قلوبنا قريبين
والشمس دافيه زى قلب المغرمين
والليل امان .. كأنه بحر من الحنان
البراءة منوراه ..والأغانى مزوقاه

وافترقنا ويا امواج السنين
والنهارده انتى فين وانتى مين
وانشغل قلبى بقلب وبعده قلب
والحياه جابتلى حب وبعده حب

بس احيانا باحس بشئ حزين
جوه قلبى زى لحظه من حنين
للضفيره الحلوه تلعب فى الهوا
والاغانى والكلام دايما سوى
لما كنا صغيرين*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الله الله
جميل موضوعك هذا أخي الحبيب د. أحمد
و الأجمل هو الأغاني المكتوبة هنا
سأشاركك بأغنية انا لك على طول التي اقتبست مطلعها من أغنية عبد الحليم
و أكملت عليها من عندي
و الموضوع للتثبيت

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

" أنا لك على طول خليك ليه "
" خد عين مني و طل عليه "باسمعها و اشوفك في حروفها
تنده لي ساعة صبحية
و أعيدها كمان أسمع صوتك
و خيالك طاير حواليه
مرافقني و مش بيغيب عني
و تمللي منور لياليّه .
و أغمض عيني عشان أسرح 
و اتخيل إيدك في إديّه
ألاقيك شمس بتبعت نورها
و دفاها لقلبي و لعنيّه .
و الاقيك أنهار سحر بتجري
و بتروي ورودي المطفيه
تكبر و تزهزه أحلامي
و ترجَّع نبض الروح فيه
لما اسمع صوتك يناجيني
الصبح و ساعة عصريه
و يقوللي بحبك يا حبيبي
انا لك على طول خليك ليّه

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

> " أنا لك على طول خليك ليه "
> " خد عين مني و طل عليه "باسمعها و اشوفك في حروفها
> تنده لي ساعة صبحية
> و أعيدها كمان أسمع صوتك
> و خيالك طاير حواليه
> مرافقني و مش بيغيب عني
> و تمللي منور لياليّه .
> و أغمض عيني عشان أسرح 
> و اتخيل إيدك في إديّه
> ...


-----------------------

جميل جدا

هذا ما نحن فى حاجة اليه

شكرا لك أخى الشاعر

واسمح لى ان اقتبس هذين البيتين :

و الاقيك أنهار سحر بتجري
و بتروي ورودي المطفيه
تكبر و تزهزه أحلامي
و ترجَّع نبض الروح فيه

بصراحة ورودى المطفية هذه جديدة تماما ( الورود المنطفئة ) أى التى فقدت بهجتها وبريقها بسبب غياب الربيع والماء والحب ... شكرا لك

بالمناسبة : زكريا أمان هو الشاعر ال>ى كان يكتب اغلب كلمات البرنامج ال>ى كانت تقدمه حكمت الشريبنى فى نهاية الإرسال كل مساء فى البرنامج العام .. وهو حاليا امين نقابة العاملين يالصحافة وعضو المجلس الأعلى للصحافة

من روائعه

سفاين حبنا المجروح على المرسى
لا بتبح<ر ولا بترسى
وانا واقف على شط الفراق
ونظره حزينة ف عينيا
ورعشه غريبه فى ايديا
وسامع للنجوم همسه
وحاسس للقمر لمسه
ولو جيتنى بعد الف فراق
بعد الف الف فراق
حا تلقانى هنا لسه
لا انا بامشى ولا بانسى

--------------------

خالص التحية

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*حب عادى
كلمات أحمد ابورحاب

لا .. لا
مش باحبك زى قلب الطير مابيحب الشجر
ولآ زى الزرع مابيعشق مناجاة المطر
ولا زى النجمة مابتغوى تسابيح القمر
لا .. لا
باحبك حب عادى زى ماعرفوه وفهموه البشر

* * *
باحبك لحظة حنان *** ضحكة على ايام زمان
قعده حلوه جنب دفاية بتضوى بالنيران
باحبك حبيبة فى لحظة وداد
واحبك صديقة فى ليلة سهاد
وضحكة مودة وشكوة بعاد
وهمسة ولمسة ولحظة ميلاد

* * *

باحبك معايا		فى لحظة هنايا
وف لحظة اسايا		باحبك معايا
باحب ابتسامتك تنوّر صباحى
تخفف آلامى وتمسح جراحى
باحبك حقيقة 		فى دنيا حقيقة

•	* *

باحبك حب عادى*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*الشوق فى الليل بيحلم
كلمات احمد ابورحاب



الشوق فى الليل بيصحى		بيحلم بالأمان
بدنيا جديدة حلوه		مدفيها الحنان
بيحلم بالأغانى		تفرح بالحب تانى
وتغنى للزمان		يفرح بيها الزمان
الشوق فى الليل بيحلم

* * *

الشوق فى كل ليلة		بيحلم باللى فات
بيحلم بالمحبه		واحلى الذكريات
يصحى الليل معاه		بغنوه عن هواه
يبص الليل شويه		ويرد بألف آه
بيحلم بالأغانى              تفرح بالحب تانى
وتغنى للزمان		يفرح بيها الزمان
الشوق فى الليل بيحلم

* * *

الشوق فى القلب غنوه		يغنيها الوجود
الشوق عصفور بيحلم		بدنيا من ورود
يصحى الليل معاه الخ

* * **

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*بلاش لاخد عليك

كلمات : أحمد أبورحاب

بلاش تبص فى عينيّ
بلاش ابص ف عينيك
بلاش تنادى عليّ
وانا مش حانادى عليك 
بلاش نظرة عينيك
بالذات نظرة عينيك
بلاش لاخد عليك

بلاش تقابلنى صدفه
وتقول لعينى العوافى
والرمش يرف رفه
ويقوللى اوعى تخافى
بلاش نظرة عينيك
بالذات نظرة عينيك
بلاش لاخد عليك

بلاش تبعتلى طيفك
و يا النسيم فى الأماسى
يشكيلى شدّة حنينك
وانا اللى حافضل اقاسى
بلاش نظرة عينيك
بالذات نظرة عينيك
بلاش لاخد عليك*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*
كأنك غريب
د. أحمدأبورحاب



كأنك غريب
كأنك ماكنتش أرق وأجمل حبيب
وكنت النصيب
وكنت الأمانى وكنت لجرحى الطبيب
ودلوقتى اشوفك فتبعد عيونك
ويهجرنى صوتك فى ليل النحيب
وتبعد لوحدك  وينساتى قلبك
 كأنى .. كأنك .. غريبه وغريب


كأنك سراب
اشوفك فى لحظه ولحظه تغيب
احسك فى نبضى واشوفك فى نومى
فى صحوى فى غمضى فى ليلى فى يومى
وفجأه تغرّّب كأنك غروب
ويهجرنى صوتك فى ليل النحيب
وتبعد لوحدك وينسانى قلبك
كأنى .. كأنك .. غريبة وغريب


كأنك كلام 
مجرد كلام
تقوله الأغانى
ووهم الأمانى
وهجرة طيور الخريف للبنانى
كأنك ماكنتش عشانى
وعشت فى كيانى
تغيّر حنانك وتنسى حنانى
ويهجرنى صوتك فى ليل النحيب
وتبعد لوحدك وينسانى قلبك
كأنى .. كأنك .. غريبة وغريب*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*ايه الحكاية ؟د. أحمد أبورحاب



ايه الحكاية هو انت ناسى ؟
ولا انت فاكر وعامللى قاسى 
وسايبنى وحدى أشرب فى كاسى
هو انت ناسى ؟

* * *
مش كنا لسه بنقول كلام
عن احلى أنواع الغرام
وازى اجيلكو فى البيت بأمّى
واقول لابوكى واشكيله همّى
واقول ياعمّى
انا بكره حاجى ومعايا ناسى ؟

ايه الحكاية هو انت ناسى
ولا انت فاكر وعامللى قاسى ؟

* * *
انا كنت واضح من البدايه
معاييش سوى حد الكفايه
وقلنا بكره نتعب ونكبر
والحب يكتر مع النهاية
يا ما حلمنا ببيت صغيّر
احط فيه عرقى وشقايا
دلوقتى اشوفك واهز راسى
فتروح وتبعد عن الكراسى

ايه الحكاية هو انت ناسى
ولا انت فاكر وعامللى قاسى

* * *

ياما كنت دايما ايدين تواسى
وكنا نسهر ويا الأماسى
وتقوللى سيبك لازم يجيلك
م الكون نصيبك مهمن تقاسى
وكنت عامل عاقل وراسى

ايه الحكاية هو انت ناسى
ولا انت فاكر وعامللى قاسى ؟










*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*مش حاتقدركلمات : أحمد أبورحاب


روح يا حبيبى وودعنى		واهجر فؤادى وضيعنى
حاحب فيك اجمل ذكرى		ومش حاتقدر تمنعنى

حاحب فيك ضحكه بريئة		وعيون لذيذة وجريئة
وافضل اجيبك فى خيالى		واكلمك عن احوالى
واخلى طيفك يسمعنى		ومش حاتقدر تمنعنى

حافرح وتفرح ويايا		فى الحلم راح تبقى معايا
حانعيد زمان وليالى زمان	ونقول كمان وكمان وكمان
وتمللى طيفك يسمعنى		ومش حاتقدر تمنعنى

فى الحلم راح اجيبك جنبى      ومش حاتقدر تمنعنى
حاضم إيدك فى ايديا       ومش حاتقدر تمنعنى
حاخدك على دنيا جديده
ونروح بلاد حلوه بعيدة
ونعيش حياه بجد سعيده

ومش حاتقدر تمنعنى*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*من ورا الشيش

كلمات : احمد ابورحاب



من ورا الشيش
والشوارع هس هس
رحت ابص
مالتقيش
طيفك ولا ضلك هناك
وازاى اعيش
لو ياروحى ماتجيليش


فى الليل يطوف القمر
يمسح على جبين البشر
والأحبه .. تتوه مع رموش الأحبه
والشبابيك السعيده والحزينة
تنطفى جوه المدينة
والهدوء ينزل برقة والسكينة
وبمرارة اقفل الشيش
بعدمانظر مالتقيش
طيفك ولا ضلك هناك
وازاى اعيش
لو ياروحى ماتجيليش



واسمع غنا وضحك وصياح
عاد الصباح
اجرى وافتح كل شيش
اولاد تنادى بعضها 
وام تحرس بنتها
اصل الولاد بتزقّها
ابص للناصية القريبة
وابص للناصية البعيدة
وف آخر الشارع هناك
افتش الزحمة الشديدة
مالتقيش
طيفك ولا ضلك هناك
وازاى اعيش
لو ياروحى ماتجيلش

والليل يعود
والصبح تانى من جديد
دايما مافيش
طيفك ولا ضلك هناك
وازاى اعيش
لو ياروحى ماتجيليش*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*ما تجرّبى
أحمد أبورحاب



اتكلمى
جواكى ايه اتكلمى
وبلاش ياروحى تندمى
وتتعذبى
عيشى معايا وجربى

ارتاحى من فكر الهموم
دا اليوم بييجى بعده يوم
وكل يوم غنوة أمل
وكل يوم بسمة أمل
ايه بس احلى م الأمل ؟
اتكلمى
 ليه تهربى
فى حزن عدّى وتندمى
ما تجربى
ما تجربى قلبى اللى حبك من زمان
ما تجربى دمعى اللى طال بيه الحنان
ليه تبعدى
ما تقرّبى
وتجربى

انا قلبى دنيا مفتوحهالك قربى
ومن حنان حبى اشربى
حدوته أجدد م اللى راح
غنوة يغنيها الصباح
لحن الطيور فوق الشجر
نسمة هوا
بسمة قمر
ليه تفضلى ويا اللى فات تتعذبى
ما تجرّبى
ما تجرّبى
ما تجرّبى
*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*وبامدّ الإيـــــد
كلمات  احمد ابورحاب



وبامدّ الإيد
وباشوف الدنيا بشكل جديد
عصفور ونجمه
وبيت صغيّر
وإيد بتمشى معاها إيد


والله ياحبيبتى راح اغنى
وابعتلك نسمه بحريّه
واخلى الدنيا تسمعنى
م الشوق فى ليالى البدريّه
وحامدّ الإيد
وحاشوف الدنيا بشكل جديد
زهرة بنفسج
ولمّه حلوه
وإيد بتمشى معاها إيد


الفجر آهو لاح
والدنيا براح
وعيونك دنيا من الأفراح
راح اخلى ليالى العمر صباح
وحامدّ الإيد
وحاشوف الدنيا بشكل جديد
طريق منوّر
وفرحة حلوة
وايد بتمشى معاها إيد*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

مدى ايديكى لحد ايديا
وصبى الحب ف ننى عنيا
نور الحب ف عينى يشوفك
يرسم خطوة بكرة الجاية


مدى ايديكى لحد شفايفى
لمس الحب ف ايدك يشفى
طعم الحب بيبقى ف ايدك
اكتر من اشواقى وفرحى


د ابو رحاب تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

> مدى ايديكى لحد ايديا
> وصبى الحب ف ننى عنيا
> نور الحب ف عينى يشوفك
> يرسم خطوة بكرة الجاية
> 
> 
> مدى ايديكى لحد شفايفى
> لمس الحب ف ايدك يشفى
> طعم الحب بيبقى ف ايدك
> ...


-------------------------

مداخلة جميلة
ولكن قصيرة

لم نشبع

تحياتى لك وأتمنى أن اقرأ لك كثيرا , هنا فى مجلة الأغانى

تقديرى الخالص

----------


## د.ابودنيا

*البنت البيضة الحلوة ام ضفاير*
*وعدتنى بحب كبير*
*وعدتنى تعيش ويايا*
* ف حلم العصافير*
*وحلمت كتير وانا بستنا*
*من يومها نا طاير ف الجنه*
*وصحيت م الحلم لاقيتنى*
* مكسور الجناحين....... وحزين*
*ودموع ماليه العين*
*بتجرى على الخدين*
*وانا عمرى ماعرفت الدمعة*
*ولا حتى بتيجى منين*
*من قبل اما اعشق*
* البنت الحلو البيضة ام ضفاير*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*جميلة .. جميلة

تحياتى للإبداع الرقيق*

----------


## د.أحمدأبورحاب

*بلاش الظلم 
للدكتور جمال مرسى



بلاش الظلم

ليه تقسى و تتجنى

و قلبي يوم ما حَبّك داق 

معاك كل اللي يتمنى

و عمره ف. يوم ما خان عهدك

و لا قبلك و لا بعدك

و دايما كان يصون ودك

***

لُقانا كان قدر مكتوب

لُقا جمّع عقول و قلوب

و تيجي بعد ما شِِلتك 

في قلب القلب و النني 

تقول خنتك

حرام القسوه مين يرضى

بظلمك مين ؟

و مين يرضى ضياع قلبين

جمعهم حب في الجنه ؟

بلاش تظلم و تتجنى 

***

قالو لك ايه عوازلنا

و ليه تسمع كلام حسّاد و تظلمنا

و من امتى و انا بايع

و لما أنده 

تغيب عني و مش سامع

و لما احلف انا راجع 

تقوللي ابعد 

و روح دوّر على امبارح

تلاقي هناك كتير غيري بيستنى

و مين قالك بإني رخيص

ببيع قلبي عشان لحظه

و مين قالك بإني ممكن اتهنى

بعيد عنك 

تقوم تظلم و تتجنى 

*****

صحيح حبيت حنان قلبك

و دوقت كتير نعيم قربك

و كنت بدوب و أتلاشي 

في سحر عنيك

و تسكرني بلمس اديك

صحيح قلبي مهوش ملكي

صحيح حبك مجنني

لكن جوايا عزة نفس تقتلني

و عندي صوت ضمير صاحي و لا نمشي

و اقدر من عداك أمشي

طريقي و سكتي وحدي

و لكن قبل ما أمشي

اقولك كنت اتمنى 

بلاش تظلم و تتجنى*

----------

